# Old Home theater speakers



## Ema (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there I recently bought a set of old Lg home theater speakers ( 5 speakers + Subwoofer ). I bought them because I thought they where cheap. I want to start using them but I can't find the main system to hook it up to. I ve been lookin on eBay. The subwoofer is a passive one. I would like to know how I could use these speakers either in a home theater set up or to connect my iPod. I would appreciate any info. Below are the details I found on them.

Subwoofer 
Model:LHS-6530W
Impedance:4 ohms
Max power: 200w


Centre Speaker
Model:LHS-D6530C
*impedance: 8 ohms
*Max power: 100W

Front speakers
Model: LHS-D6530V
*impedance: 8 ohms
*Max power: 100W

Back Speakers
Model:LHS-D6530T
*impedance: 8 ohms
*Max power: 100W


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome to Home Theater Shack. It sounds like you are probably looking for a basic Audio-Video-Receiver-Amplifier (AVR) that handles 5 channels plus sub-woofer (5.1). I tried to find some online info about your speakers, but did not have much luck. Others might recognize them and be able to help in more detail. In the mean time here are a few basic questions to move that process along:

You said "home theater," so it sounds like TV and movies will be your main use, correct? How big a priority is music listening for you?

What is your approximate budget?

What kind of TV do you plan to use with it? What size is it?

Will all of this reside in your living room? Family room? How large a room is it?

You will receive lots of friendly help here. Best of luck!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

As audiocRaver has said, you will need an AVR.

The only thing to look for is something that is OK with a 4 Ohm load on the subwoofer. (Or get a separate amp for the subwoofer)

All the other speakers will be happily handled by just about any of today's AVR's.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Your speakers are from the LG LH-D6530 5.1 Home Theater system also known as a HTIB ( Home Theater In a Box). You are missing the main reciever unit which is the LH-D6530A. If you can't find a LH-D6530A for sale perhaps a different model would be available.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't get to set on just the LH-D6530A. Most any 5.1 avr will work for you. You just have to determine if you will want to expand your system in the future and how much power you want.


----------



## Ema (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there, thank you all for replying. I would like to use the speakers in my living room which is fairly big and is right next to the dining room, kitchen in an open plan setting. My budget at the moment is $200. As for the Tv I'm going to be using it on an hd tv between 40 and 50 inches, I haven't bought it yet. I would like to also be able to play music from My iPod on it. At the moment I'm looking for options that will allow me to use it for music and Tv both or at the very least just for music. I've been searching for an Avr amplifier as you said but I seem to find that they have a sub pre out connection whereas my subwoofer is just a sub with two wires ( labeled red and black ) and nothing else. What would you guys suggest?


----------

